

Should we be worried about solar flares in 2012 with a breached magnetosphere? - EGreg
http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread531332/pg1

======
nickolai
Obligatory XKCD

<http://xkcd.com/509/>

------
EGreg
Okay here is a more reasoned version:

<http://www.2012hoax.org/solar-flares>

but still, destruction of our satellites on a massive scale? What is going to
follow for the next few years? What are we going to do about it? Launch new
ones? But won't there be more solar flares...

------
EGreg
We here talk about the internet, mobile, geo and all this cool stuff... but
after reading more about the NASA's recent discovery that the magnetosphere
has been breached (by an unusual event, too -- the magnetic fields were
ALIGNED when the breach occurred, which flies in the face of what scientists
know right now, it seems) -- I am pretty worried that everything we take for
granted right now is at risk. Including electrical power lines, and worldwide
communications systems.

Anyway, the link I posted may seem dubious, but it in fact seems to describe
the situation pretty accurately. By itself, a solar flare is not a big deal:

[http://www.universetoday.com/14645/2012-no-killer-solar-
flar...](http://www.universetoday.com/14645/2012-no-killer-solar-flare/)

but this 2008 article didn't realize that our magnetosphere has a giant hole
in it 10x bigger than we previously thought. It is 4x bigger than the earth
itself. And it's directly on the day side. The earth's magnetosphere has been
breached AND the sun is entering its solar maximum period.

Can any people more knowledgeable than me weigh in and tell us what is
possible and what is likely to happen? Is there anything we can do to prepare
ourselves?

~~~
hugh3
Short answer: no.

Long answer: I'm no heliophysicist, but I haven't heard any of this before. In
any case, I'm prepared to wait for doomsday scenarios to appear somewhere
other than abovetopsecret.com before I start worrying about them.

~~~
Twisol
Plus, the "Full story" link goes to RealUFOs.net.

